# Help! "Packet Scheduler Miniport #8" Driver Error



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Last night while trying to install a device, my notebook system locked up and I had to shut it down manually. Nothing else would do it.

Since then, I show the error in the title in the device manager under networking devices, which explains itself as unable to install the driver. The device, "Packet Scheduler Miniport #8," cannot be uninstalled. Now my internal wireless device will not communicate properly.

I've Googled this and apparently it's a reasonably common problem without any answers I can find. I've uninstalled the related devices and then reinstalled them, but it makes no difference.

Any thoughts? Thanks for any help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove and/or disable all of the network adapters, wired and wireless and reboot. Open Device Manager, View, Hidden devices. Under *Network Adapters*, uninstall everything you can. If everything doesn't uninstall, reboot and try once more. Finally, reboot and re-enable/reinstall the network adapters. You may have to have the network drivers available to install.


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

I tried this, but I couldn't uninstall most (perhaps any) of the hidden devices.

I don't know the details, but this thing supposedly has to be manually removed from the registry.

I have no idea how. 

Presumably, when it's rebooted, it will then reinstall itself correctly, but from what source of drivers, I do not know.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks. Will try it.


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Did that, but nothing changed in regard to this problem.  

This is quite a challenge, huh?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect at this point. I'd be searching the registry and removing the entries. I'm loath to try to talk someone through that here however, since a mistake will render the system unbootable.


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Any suggestions where I might try to find a solution to this?

It's useless the way it is.


----------

